# New to SnowBoarding



## NorthPaw06 (Dec 9, 2013)

I've never actually been yet, but for my Birthday this year I'm going to go. I live in Arizona, so I think snowbowl is my best option right now, also I don't want to buy too much expensive gear for now. I've always wanted to get into snowboarding but but my family never did, and I'm finally getting on my own enough to go. 

Right now I'm looking for any advice for beginners, better resorts to check out in the AZ/CA area. Any cheap(<150$) equipment I should get that is easier than renting, and any essential information I should take with me on my first time. Much appreciated.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I wouldn't actually buy anything until after you've gone. Don't jump the gun and waste money on gear when there's a chance you may end up not enjoying it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

When you say going for your birthday... do you mean going on that day or going on a 1-month trip? unless you're doing the 1-month trip, rent. Nothing is simpler than renting.

You will need at a minimum: pants, jacket, gloves, board, bindings, boots. Unless you buy used, $150 will not get you nowhere.

Rent. And take begginer's lessons. That's the best money you can spend.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

What's your total gear budget, and what do you already have of the list above?

What's your height / weight / boot size?

Most are suggesting renting board/bindings/boots. I generally agree, unless you can find a used deal on a setup. Keep in mind that rentals will be around $35-$40 per day. A very cheap, meaning about the same quality as rental gear, setup will be at least $400. Used can be cheaper, but buyer beware, you can get crap too.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

It helps if you bought in the off season and not at the peak.

A month ago you could have got a really good board for 100$ and bindings for 100$.

Oh well.


----------



## NorthPaw06 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to be going for either a day or a weekend to start, then a few more times before the season is over. I have a jacket,gloves,pants, and hat. 

I'm 6'1 roughly 200lbs size 11 boot. 

I definitely plan to rent a board and bindings, figure it will make it easier to try out different boards to find one that fits me best. But I've read a little bit that boots fitting incorrectly can make it harder to learn, so I don't know if I should just rent boots to start, or buy a pair that fits me very well. Probably a 200$ limit for gear for the first trip.

Also as a beginner should i worry about a helmet? I figure i will eat it a few times and don't know the dangers of not wearing one.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bubble wrap helps you keep going because it hurts when you fall


----------



## NorthPaw06 (Dec 9, 2013)

jml22 said:


> Bubble wrap helps you keep going because it hurts when you fall


Thanks man! I'll have to go buy that pronto! :thumbsup:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

NorthPaw06 said:


> Also as a beginner should i worry about a helmet? I figure i will eat it a few times and don't know the dangers of not wearing one.


Let me share a story that I just recently mentioned in another thread:


trapper said:


> For me, a helmet made the difference between sticking with snowboarding or quitting. On my second time out (no helmet), I caught a heel edge and smacked the back of head on hardpack so hard that I was out for a few seconds and in a daze for about a half hour. I came very close to quitting forever that day.
> 
> But when I got home, the stubborn asshole in me got online, bought a whole setup including a helmet. The first run on my next time out, I did the SAME EXACT THING, only this time the helmet lessened the blow enough to make it no big deal. Needless to say, I ride with a helmet EVERY time.
> 
> You will find other opinions of course, but mine is to wear one.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Get a helmet. do you have friends that have snowboard helmets you can borrow? if not a good on sale helmets like smith,giro etc would work. If you are just renting for now,their boards and boots will be the same so hope that you would be comfortable with their boots. LESSON is definitely a priority.Also,since you have never snowboard before you need to stick with their rentals until you get the basics down. Snowbowl should be just fine,never been there but seen some vids. They have a long straight groomer that will be ideal for beginners. Hope you have a HAPPY birthday and enjoy your first time snowboarding


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

NorthPaw06 said:


> I'm going to be going for either a day or a weekend to start, then a few more times before the season is over. I have a jacket,gloves,pants, and hat.
> 
> I'm 6'1 roughly 200lbs size 11 boot.
> 
> ...


Then rent for sure. At least on the first trip... then for your second, unless it's going to be longer than just another weekend or you get a really good deal on used stuff, rent again. But do get lessons.

I always wear a helmet, never 'technically' needed it, but i'm used to wearing one and would never want to run the chance of hitting a rock or tree head first.

After your first season, save as much as you can and then try to score good deals on end of season sales, or preferrably this yr's (or previous) gear at next yr's sale prices.

So yea, nothing is simpler than renting. Buying new is pretty complicated already, and buying used is even more complicated.


----------



## NorthPaw06 (Dec 9, 2013)

Alright thanks guys, I think I got everything I needed to know. Pretty stoked!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The other thing you can do is look into packages available at the hill you're going to. Many hills have "discover" packages that include lift ticket, rentals and a beginner lesson for not much more than a lift ticket for the day. Good way to get into the sport, and they provide helmets as well... (at least at the hills I've been to)


----------

